# Hiya All



## Karlm (Dec 17, 2010)

Hiya all

I just bought my first machine a Gaggia Classic.

I think it is an older version as it has a logo on the left hand side that the newer version does not seem to have.

Here is a picture

http://p.gzhls.at/87100.jpg

I was just wandering if its just as good as the newer versions or is it just cosmetic differences?

Thanks

Karl


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Congratulations on the purchase. Time to start the grinder hunt now







I've never been a Gaggia owner but I'm sure one of the many on here will be able to answer your question.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

If you look at the classic on google images you'll see a few slight variations in the branding/logos. I wouldn't worry about it - technically the classic hasn't changed much over the years.

Here's a translation of a German wiki page - seems like it's as I thought: http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kaffeewiki.de%2Findex.php%3Ftitle%3DGaggia_Classic_Coffee

IMO, the main thing to think about with an older model isn't whether a newer model is a better design, it's whether a few of the older parts may need replacing. Not a big problem, as they are not too expensive and mostly easy to replace yourself. It can add to the fun to learn how the machine fits together and what each part does. There are a few guys on here who supply parts and also sell on ebay.

In summary, I think with a Classic you'll get out of it what you put in, no matter how old it is. It's a little unforgiving, which is great for learning good technique on. I hope you like it as much as I do.... most days anyway!!


----------



## Karlm (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the reply guys great info.

Im still waiting for Delivery so will post back when i get it

I am going to start looking for a decent Burr Grinder, but until then i will have to get preground from hasbean.

Thanks

Karl


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have one very similar to that on my bench, about 7-8 years old and flying along nicely. Mine is the gold version. Same internals as a normal Gaggia Classic. Solid as a rock. A real star performer. However, I would recommend an upgrade to the Rancilio steam wand if it doesn't come with it


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I was told that the version in question was a special for a retailer but other than the logo there was no real difference.


----------



## Karlm (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies,

I hope that it has been looked after well.

The first thing I will do is a good descale.

Cheers

Karl


----------

